# I.B. Seeley Philly New York something??



## privvydigger (Sep 29, 2007)

These came out a few weeks ago...turn of the century privy
 marked No1 FRENCH H.L. I.B. SEELEY Philly & New York 
 Has a snap for a fastner....otherwise its holllow has two small holes above lettering, smooth and 3.5'' long
 any ideas what they are?
 enjoy 
 privvydigger


----------



## tncgal (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm sure one of the guys will know, but I wandered around and found this link. I think it's ISAAC BENJAMIN Look at the Patents and Businesses ~

http://www.seeley-society.net/attic.html


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 29, 2007)

Seeley was a big perfume company so I would guess it had something to do with perfume or cosmetics


----------



## tncgal (Sep 29, 2007)

I did a bit more searching and found a few more ~

http://www.philadelphiabuildings.org/pab/app/pj_display.cfm/113337

See listing #1302


----------



## privvydigger (Sep 29, 2007)

thx all I found those to.  Perfume?  I don't know
 How about something for headphones


----------



## coalbottlemolly (Feb 22, 2009)

BUMP


----------

